# Nervous about Surgery Tomorrow 9/20/10



## christine95616 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi:

Tomorrow I have surgery to remove the right side of my thyroid. Can anyone offer any advice? What should I expect? Will I be able to eat the day? How will I shower and how severe will the pain be? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.

Sincerely,
Christine-


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

christine95616 said:


> Hi:
> 
> Tomorrow I have surgery to remove the right side of my thyroid. Can anyone offer any advice? What should I expect? Will I be able to eat the day? How will I shower and how severe will the pain be? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Christine; thank you for the reminder!! God bless and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.

I did not have surgery but I wish I had. I had RAI which was the only choice given to me so many years ago.

For the most part from what I can discern, everyone here that has had the surgery has just breezed through it. So, I wish the same for you!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't have any words of wisdom since I've not had my surgery yet, but I wish you the best for your surgery and pray for a quick recovery.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I've not had surgery, but was in the hospital w/diagnosed hyperthyroid. My own pillow would have made things more comfortable. I've since asked, and it would have been permitted.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok ... surgery was 10 years ago & only 8 weeks after my emergency c-section.... so for me it was a little more intense. No pain meds either as I was breastfeeding & they didn't sit well with her.
So with that said - it was the worst of all my surgeries and I have had sinus surgery, c-section & 1/2 my thyroid removed. But mostly because everytime you swallow you are moving what you just had cut on. And I can't say taking NO pain meds helped the situation either.
Day 1 they keep you medicated to sleep alot, if they offer you pill form of pain meds to get pain relief quicker - eat something or you will loose whatever is in your stomach... well atleast I did.... and that only made things worse. If I had to do it again I would stay with IV pain meds, it doesn't go into your stomach & gets into your system faster. Sleep, sleep, sleep... and bypass liquid foods to "gradually" get back to normal - just eat as usual!
I also had a drain in my neck for 2-3 days... until I left the hospital. & the only restriction I can remember is I couldn't lift anything over 10lbs..... therefore I couldn't even pick up or carry my daughter for 2 weeks! 
You will do great, if you have any questions ....just ask


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow.

Pain should be minimal and I imagine you will remain in the hospital overnight so if you have any ask for pain meds.

I was on Motrin by the 2nd day.

I don't know your history, why are they only taking 1/2?


----------



## christine95616 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you, thank you all for your support! I am so thankful for this forum and for you all taking the time to write to me. I am very scared and as time gets closer I find myself getting more and more nervous. Thank you for the advice.

A: They are taking my right side out because I have a goiter, a nodule that is highly vascular, which has many macro and micro calcium deposits. They have found some Hurthle cells and/or abnormal cells but can not conclusively state whether or not it is cancerous. I am really, really hoping I won't have to go through this again, if they can't distinguish my situation during the Frozen Section phase of my surgery. :-\

Thanks again!

Christine-


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck! I had a total thyroidectomy 6 weeks ago, and I am feeling great. 
Essentials for your hospital stay: New Clean Underwear, IPOD (Great for pain control, helping to block out noises at night, and a good distraction when they are trying to stick get blood, taking BP, etc.) Tea bags, honey and a travel mug (herbal non-caffeinated helped with the sore throat/raspy voice. I just asked the nurses to keep the hot water flowing. Lotion (I always get dry in hospitals) Toothbrush, deodorant, chap stick, Clean comfy clothes to wear home, something that does not restrict the neck and is easy to put on, cell phone, cell phone chargers, friends #s
The surgeon put a clear plastic strip over my incision, so showering was no problem, I just had to make sure not to stay in too long, and no baths until it was healed. 
Pain was pretty intense, especially my throat/jaw from the trache. I needed IV meds because of allergies. Had to stage a protest because the nurses thought I should be fine on Tylenol. Bottom line, if you need it take it. Stay ahead of the pain. It's easier to treat early. If you get too deep into a pain cycle, you will need more/stronger meds and it will take longer to work. I weaned myself off pain meds after a few days at home. 
make sure you watch out for pins and needles feeling in fingers/numb lips as this is a sign of low calcium and can get pretty bad if you let it go. I would ask if you should take a calcium supplement after surgery. 
Pray/Meditate/Do some Deep Breathing (Whatever works for you) Know that you are being taken care of and that all will be well. Envision your diseased thyroid leaving your body and your ability to heal and be well.


----------

